# Testing the video function



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, ya'll! I've been testing the video function on my camera and wanted to share these with you, and get some feedback.. Any and all comments welcome. Please excuse my raggedy voice... So, here goes nothin!

 Trinity on her first "ride" at the mall in Knoxville on this past Thursday when I was off.

 Trinity's wrestling promo with the help of her daddy!

 "Boogie's" wrestling promo... please excuse my lazy fat butt in the background, lol

 Daddy's wrestling promo

I know, we're a crazy bunch, but we're happy, lol! Please tell me what you think! Sorry I didn't convert to youtube..will do that later, when i figure out how, lol. This will have to do for now, though. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol looks like it works to me! Ha! No problem on the voice lmao. I always for get I am holding the cam and you'll just have mt load voice come out of nowhere lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

works great!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Thanks for lookin ya'll! Go check out the Father's Day one under VIP... if ya'll liked these, then you'll like this one too, lol! I promise to do better next time, lol.. i.e. the lighting and stability.. forgot i have a tripod I can use, lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Great audio! It's clear lol! I love your baby. She's SO cute! She's mine now! lol! Cool fam! and auntie Bev you've got the funniest face in the third vid from the top :rofl:

I don't know why, but calm, mad, or serious faces are so hilarious to me :rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. thanks Nisse! I know.. my facial expressions are to die for sometimes, lol.


----------

